# Screen shots with humminbird SI



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Lets have some fun fellas!!! I have some pretty neat screen shots that I wanna share. Anyone else have any neat ones post them up.........

Im gonna post new post for each pic to explain each one.........

This first one was when I was creek fishing. We were throwing everything under the sun at these fish so I decided to throw the throw net at them and see if I couldnt get something since we couldnt get them to bite and wouldnt you know it they were buffalo carp...... Got two in the throw net but as I threw the net I was letting it sink and looked at my graph and sure enough theres the throw net on the screen!!!!!!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright, on these next three it kinda tells a story..... I drift fish for catfish on the ohio and if you drop your lines right under the boat you can see your sinker and bait down there..... In the first picture, don't even pay attention to the right side of the screen but the left side which is regular 2d sonar.

if you look through all my voltage readings ect you can see two faint green lines........... The top line is my large 8oz sinker and the lower line is my bait.... As you can see there are two fish that come up to my bait and as you can see the fish ate!!! you can then see that all of a sudden there are 2 red lines coming up the water column. That is one fish that I have hooked and another that is following the fish that is hooked but breaks back for the bottom about half way to the boat. I know this is crazy but that fish was the little channel cat in the last picture....... Its cool because when your fishing this way you don't even have to watch your poles because if there are no fish on the graph then there is nothing under you..... but as soon as you see a line come from the bottom up to your bait, BOOOOOM your rod gets hammered! Its like video games fishing this way........

You can also see another fish about a foot off the bottom. I def ran through a school of channels is what I figure from the picture.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

This is a snapshot I took of what your bait and sinker look like under the boat. The two red lines (i have the sensitivity jacked all the way up on my graph) which are the lines that run completely straight across the screen.

As you can see a fish comes off the bottom sniffs around on the boat but goes back down to the bottom along with another one of his buddies that didnt like my offering........... I thought for sure that I was gonna get this fish!!!! but he wasnt hungre enough obviously!!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That's awesome I really enjoy looking at these screenshots. It sure would make fishing a little easier.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Okay, this one tells another story and a really cool story!!!! On the same day that the fish from the previous post didnt take the offering this comes along!!! I have never gotten returns from my graph like this before but I will explain.................. you can see on the left hand side of the screen a red line for a second (my bait) and then just behind my voltage you see that crazy amount of red clutter. This was a catfish that actually came up to my bait and grabbed it and KEPT COMING UP with it. I know this because when I saw the fish coming to my bait I looked at my two rods and my rod tip which was loaded down a bit from 8 ounces of lead and a large bait sprung STRAIGHT UP!!! Then it started to go back down again but only to the loaded posission. As you can see in the pic the fish came up grabbed the bait, came up with it THEN DROPPED IT!!!!! You can see this because you can see the red line from my bait again and it falls back to normal position...... Then another fish comes along from the bottom and SLAM!!!! Rod got hammered!!! As you can see the fish is on and I get it all the way to the surface. Pretty neat fighting them like this because you know when you about have them to the boat. It was the monster in the picture and wouldnt you know I was all by meself this day!!!! fish was 52lbs according to my digital scale....... if you look really close at the last pic of me holding the fish you can see he was pissing on my foot!!!


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

here are a few more. One more of a bigger closeup of the throw net and another of a large school of ??????? Who knows......


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

catcrazed said:


> Okay, this one tells another story and a really cool story!!!! On the same day that the fish from the previous post didnt take the offering this comes along!!! I have never gotten returns from my graph like this before but I will explain.................. you can see on the left hand side of the screen a red line for a second (my bait) and then just behind my voltage you see that crazy amount of red clutter. This was a catfish that actually came up to my bait and grabbed it and KEPT COMING UP with it. I know this because when I saw the fish coming to my bait I looked at my two rods and my rod tip which was loaded down a bit from 8 ounces of lead and a large bait sprung STRAIGHT UP!!! Then it started to go back down again but only to the loaded posission. As you can see in the pic the fish came up grabbed the bait, came up with it THEN DROPPED IT!!!!! You can see this because you can see the red line from my bait again and it falls back to normal position...... Then another fish comes along from the bottom and SLAM!!!! Rod got hammered!!! As you can see the fish is on and I get it all the way to the surface. Pretty neat fighting them like this because you know when you about have them to the boat. It was the monster in the picture and wouldnt you know I was all by meself this day!!!! fish was 52lbs according to my digital scale....... if you look really close at the last pic of me holding the fish you can see he was pissing on my foot!!!


By the way, I didn't explain something which can be confusing! on the screen shot where I caught the big one, even though I am realing the fish up to the boat there is still a line across the screen after I was realing the fish up. That is because I had 2 poles out and its still picking up the return of my other bait that is still down there. That line wouldn't have been there if I would have only had one pole out and got the fish on that one pole...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW, CC!! Very informative for sure,,,

All we need now is a 'pic' of you rigs,,,,, AND A SEAT ON YOUR BOAT! 

Happy Holidays & THANKS


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah we love watching fish come up on drifted baits. Its amazing how many come and look then do not hit though. Lol

I have a few screen shots from my hb 1197 ill post later. Nit side imaging though as mine rarely seems to work very well. At least nothing like everyone else's. I think its the way my transducer is set up

Nice pics! 
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Great pics CC. & very informative. :B That big cat is a whopper. A few friends & I were going up to Erie every year for a while & one of the charter guys fished in much the same way. We were lined up across the back do counts & he simply stood next to the captains chair fishing straight down & watching the graph. He would start out saying look here he comes and the next thing you know he was reeling in a Walleye/sheephead or whatever that particular fish was. Much like a video game. Todays technology is amazing. I've got a small Lowrance DSI on the front of my boat & it will really show detailed structure, but still learning how to identify actual fish on it. The balls of bait/shad are easy enough to see but actual fish is a little harder for me. At least so far.


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice Screenshots. I can not wait until I get my New Humminbird Onyx. With the digital transducer instead of the analog one the screens are just going to be that much nicer.

I hope they get here soon but I will be patient until the release date of February gets here.


----------



## ebijack (Mar 31, 2013)

Screen shot of Hummingbird


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

thats pretty sweet! i have some really awesome screen shots on my other computer ill have to get them tomorrow. ive never fished in 50 foot of water lol.. about the deepest was 30 or so feet with a carolina rig... id love to chip in some gas and go drift around with you! that looks cool as can be... is 14lb test enough?


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, Its funny I don't even catfish any more....... I can say I was dam good at it but its expensive, you gotta constantly keep up with having bait or catching bait, gear was expensive, and with the commercial netting I saw day in and day out, I was ready to blow a gasket seeing these huge fish go out to mud holes by the thousands of lbs per week in the meldahl pool that I fished most of the time. 

I just one day went and bought crappie gear and have been hooked ever since!! Between that and sauger I stay busy...... I even sold my catfish boat which was set up as good as any catfish rig ive ever seen. Ive got a bass boat now.

Anyways, thanks again guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had a bunch more si pics but cant seem to find the sd card they were on.............


----------

